# Tillie's first pony!!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So, through all the ups and downs of groomin over the past 11 months, and after her great "blowing coat" shave down, I have decided to TRY to let her grow out, her face, her body, everything as much as possible! Cause if my MOM could CUT her ears... I am now freaked out as to what a groomer would do!!! 
Anywho, she has been sportin' the "pirate" look for a couple weeks and DH wanted me to cut her bangs... LOL ummmm, NO.
So today I was playing with her hair and thought, hmmmm, I wonder if I could get it in a "top knot"? 
So, I tried it with one of my daughters pony tail holders and it worked! although it looks pretty silly and is a bit tight... she hasn't taken the WHOLE thing out YET. and is now conked out on the floor with it still in! yay!

So, here are some pics! Hopefully I can get some pointers and will get better at it as her hair gets longer!

LOL, doesn't she look like she is saying WHAT did you DO to me? and WHY!???
and YES, we are in that horrid "growing everything out" stage...


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Tammy,

She looks adorable in her new topknot. Letting the hair grow out might be a challenge, but should be easy to keep the mats at bay as it grows out. But we love a challenge, don't we? LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh dear poor Tillie what has Mummy done to you?! I haven't tried a top knot yet on Nellie,but this has inspired me to have a go!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

seriously! When I was considering a Hav, I totally underestimated the whole "grooming" issue... LOL I thought, oh ya, no problem no biggie... ha ha, jokes on ME!
and... what exactly do you mean by, "letting the hair grow out might be a challenge..." should I be afraid?  any tips??

I did great keeping her coat combed out everyday as she was growing up and I thought for SURE I'd be able to get through blowing coat... and then IT happened, where I would turn around and she'd have 3 new HUGE matts when I had JUST combed her all out an HOUR before hand!! About a week of that with 3 hours at least of grooming a day and I decided to get her shaved down! oi vey!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Do it Clare!!! I bet Nellie's topknot will be fanastic! But be prepared for the "WHAT THE HECK have you done to ME" look.. Tillie's topknot reminds me of Don King's hair do ...ound: poor thing.... pitiful.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at that sweet face, what a pretty girl....not sure about that top knot though, LOL.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What I mean by "a challenge" is that you might be convinced that it is too much trouble. I hope not. Keeping up with grooming the longer hair takes diligence, but is so worth the reward. I love putting my kids' hair up in topknots so that I can see their beautiful faces.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes she is much more attractive without the sad Don King ponytail for SURE! ha ha ha... we'll see, we may end up going back to bangs at some point! At least she can see out of BOTH eyes for the time being! For some reason her hair is only growing over ONE eye... I'm sure my kids will take the top knot out as soon as they see her! LOL For now Tillie seems to have forgotten it is there... but it sure does look silly!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Time will tell Pattie! I'm pretty persistant though, so hopefully I'll be able to do it!! As long as the blowing coat is behind us ... LOL
So glad I have all of you here on the forum, ya'll understand and can give insight and perspective like no one else when it comes to our precious furbabies!! :grouphug:


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the pony tail! So cute!


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it me or are her eyes stain free right now? Have you been using the angel eyes or am I confusing TIllie with another pup? I luv the topknot


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She looks so cute!!! I love the topknot and seeing their adorable eyes, but my family likes her all shaggy and Scuttle looking. I used to call it Don King looking, but the kids were clueless as to who he was!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww...this breed of ours looks cute no matter what we do to them! LOL
So sweet!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, i do believe I've been calling her "Don (King)" all day. ound:
and can you beleive she STILL has it in!? 
and YES, I did use the Tylan powder on Tillie for about 8 weeks, mostly every day.
While her eyes are still pretty weepy, the red staining is MUCH better, especially when I compare my profile pic to how she looks now! I am down to only giving it to her maybe 2 times a week to maintain. I wish I could figure out why her eye (the left one is the worst!) is so weepy all the time!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

We need to see those eyes... topknot or bangs, I don't care. But if she is doing OK keeping the topknot in... don't cut her bangs. So cute...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She can see! You did a good job its in strait! I gave baths yester day and both got pink bows Maddie looked so cute her eye brows are cream and they looked like streaks going up just like Augie. The bows were out with in a hour


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I need to figure out which kind of bands work best.. she just has one of my daughters in right now... although she doesn't mind it and it is staying in, soooooo.... LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy, the topknot looks adorable. If you get it comfortable then they tend to forget it's in there and will leave it alone. Too bad McGee won't leave Abby's alone! My DH keeps wanting to cut her bangs but I'm holding out. Maybe McGee will stop the silliness once he gets a little older!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement Kathie! Tillie's hair needs to grow a bit more before I try it again! LOL I'm sorry to hear McGee won't leave Abby's topknot alone! Mischevious little brother!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy, I think it looks cute! I want to see the eyes too. Hav's eyes are so expressive and burying them under hair is not good!  And the more you practice, the easier it will be to put in and Tillie will learn to cooperate and hold still too. If she has forgotten it is there, you did a good job of putting it in! Augie was doing a 'spring cleaning' of his coat or something about a month ago, where it was a less severe version of blowing coat, at 2.5 years. We were getting wads of hair out every day for about a week. 

Tammy, is it possible that Tillie has a clogged tear duct in one eye? Can Hav's get that?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good to hear the spring cleaning only lasted a week!!
It could be a clogged tear duct... we are headed to the vet today for another issue, I'll ask about the tearing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been practicing pony's but pony's in pony's out before I can even get the camera out. Maddie looked so cute with her pink bow her cream eye brows went up with two streaks. I might have already posted this


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha. Tillies first pom pom looks cute!!! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, thanks!


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, what do you use to make a top knot on a male dog. I keep getting flak from everyone when I put Beaus up. I want to keep his hair long and I am told I need to train his hair to split down the middle, but his hair on his forhead curls forward...Is there anything out their that is boyish? I did have his eye lashes trimed last week but this is how it looks if I dont do anything to hold it up. I dont think it will ever be trainable...LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I think he looks very handsome!


----------

